# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen Scandic Sanadome Nijmegen

## Miekes pedicurepraktijk

Wat een geweldige omgeving. Uiterst vriendelijk personeel, goede faciliteiten. Ongelofelijk leuke
Hotelkamers en een prachtige buitenomgeving. Absoluut een aanrader om even te ontspannen. :Cool:

----------

